# mealworms and pacman frog



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

According to Wikipedia, pacman frogs are not supposed to have mealworms or superworms. Is this true? I have never heard this before and I figure out of most amphibians a pacman would be one that would handle them the best.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

meal worms can be A PART of a varied diet.
but they shouldn't be the sole constituent of any animals diet, the frogs don't really digest their shell particularly well.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Very true and I understand that as they shouldnt really be fed only on one thing anyway like just mice or just crickets. It just threw me off when it said that mealworms and superworms should not be fed at all.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

they can eat them, but i don't feed meal worms to anything frogwise. they make me uneasy.


----------



## SirRawlins (Mar 16, 2008)

Besides this, I've always fealt that mealworms are too small for my pacman, trying to feed them to him can be a little tricky. Supers are slightly easier but still a little bit of a pain.

If you want some wormage for him then get some nice fat earth worms, they love them.

Robert


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

mine had 4 mealworms first day home but now doesnt seem interested in them just seems to like crickets cockroaches and occasional earthworms Ive been feeding the remaining mealworms to a pair of robins.


----------

